# All Together Now Ahhhhh



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Took this picture of real Shetland ponies at a relatives farm in Shetland whilst up there a couple of weeks ago. The foal is about a week old.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The view from "cousin Billy's" lounge window.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Blackbirds nesting in Uncle Hugh's tractor engine.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the view from cousin Hazel's window


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

finally suprise of the week was fining out Aberdeen has a beach! (We had a day there each way)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great shots Paul...Although it sounds a bit like 'Deliverance ' up there


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep it is a bit, very friendly people, only 33,000 population on the whole islands, virtually everyone you meet is a relative or knows a relative.

Mel's dad is a Shetlander but left to do his National Service and never went back apart from once a year to help with the lambing up until about 15 years ago when the family finally stopped farming the croft.

It is a fantastic place, clean, tidy, virtually no crime, hardly any chavs but to get off the islands it's a 14 hour ferry to Aberdeen, so you can't just pop off for the weekend, so what you have is what you've got.

The weather was fine but cold whilst we were there, even now in the height of summer it won't get much above 20. this time of year there is hardly any night (about 3 hours of darkness and even then it's not pitch black, but in the winter it's dark nearly all day, gets very cold and the winds are something else!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great photos Paul makes me want to go home


----------

